# Along Pier



## HOBIE (Jul 18, 2015)

Went for walk along South shields pier this morning.  The Tyne is a view & a half. Was good when sun was out then windy & force 5 plus.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2015)

Sounds good Hobie


----------

